# Katha Of Dassam Granth And Sarbloh Garnth



## Amanpreet Singh (Mar 29, 2009)

WJKK WJKF

Is there any link where I can download complete Dassam Granth Sahib and Sarbloh Granth Sahib Katha.

I saw Katha of random parts of Dassam Granth Sahib.

Will be very grateful

Amanpreet Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 29, 2009)

Amanpreet Singh ji

You need to contact Aman Singh ji and he will be able to explain how this works. Send a private message to Aman Singh. l


----------



## sachkhojacademy@gmail.com (Dec 15, 2009)

Amanpreet Singh said:


> WJKK WJKF
> 
> Is there any link where I can download complete Dassam Granth Sahib and Sarbloh Granth Sahib Katha.
> 
> ...


(1) YouTube - SachKhojAcademy's Channel

(3) Dasam Granth Da Sach

(4) SACHKHOJacademy | Scribd



:welcome:

I have removed one dead link, and all direct links to the sachkhojadademy.You had been warned about this before. I also removed a link to a social network profile on facebook. Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2009)

Amanpreet Singh said:


> WJKK WJKF
> 
> Is there any link where I can download complete Dassam Granth Sahib and Sarbloh Granth Sahib Katha.
> 
> ...



Amarpreet Singh ji

You can download Dasam Granth from this site .:: Raj Karega Khalsa Network ::. Gurbani: Sri Dasam Granth Sahib Ji

There are kathas at this site, which is also considered a very comprehensive site
Sri Dasam Granth Sahib

I hope that I have understood your question.


----------

